
The Best Algorithm No One Knows About - onuralp
https://getkerf.wordpress.com/2016/03/30/the-best-algorithm-no-one-knows-about/
======
al2o3cr
The article mentions the challenges of working with a deck of 2^64 cards, but
I don't see how the algorithm helps - seems like it's going to encounter the
limits of double-precision values well before that. For instance, the initial
setup of "qu1real":

    
    
        qu1real = -nreal + 1.0 + Nreal
    

will behave poorly if N > 2^52 or so. The cited paper refers to this in the
Appendix, mentioning that "Roughly log10(N) + 1 digits of precision will
suffice", so 20 decimal digits worth versus the 15 available in doubles.

